# Do you feel better on dark and rainy days?



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I do. The sun is my enemy.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Yeah. But I do like some sun too. As long as I'm not sitting in the sun, that is.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Sun/summer represents happiness, I used to feel "comfortable" in winter but sunny days will always be the only thing that gets my mood up when I'm feeling down. After I got DP, rainy days make me feel sad.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel better when I run for 30 minutes outside in the sun (especially if my shirt is off). But I feel worse immediately after the run (like after an hour after the run I will feel better the rest of the day), so I try to run early in the day. I think the sun exposure to your entire body is a good thing.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> I feel better when I run for 30 minutes outside in the sun (especially if my shirt is off). But I feel worse immediately after the run (like after an hour after the run I will feel better the rest of the day), so I try to run early in the day. I think the sun exposure to your entire body is a good thing.


Yep that happens to me a lot, whenever I do lots of exercise I get extreme DP, but later on I feel good and relaxed.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> Sun/summer represents happiness, I used to feel "comfortable" in winter but sunny days will always be the only thing that gets my mood up when I'm feeling down. After I got DP, rainy days make me feel sad.


Absolutely agree. I used to like the gloomy days as well as the sunny, of not more. But as I got older, and ESPECIALLY with the DP, It's really hard to handle overcast/gloomy days. It makes the DP 50-60% worse.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing, I thought bright sun made most people's DP worse. I guesss I'm in the minority then. I do agree with the exercise thing, though, it makes my DR worse during and just after working out.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

The bright sun is a little harsh on the eyes but it if you're having fun outside it doesn't matter. I like gloomy, rainy days too because it mellows me out and makes me feel more reflective when I just feel like staring out the window and doing nothing. Also maybe it's because the gloominess matches our mood too which is a kind of empathy thing and makes us think we are not alone with our feelings in a weird sense.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I love spring rain when it's around 70 degrees outstside and everything is starting to bloom getting ready for summer months.... I feel more 'alive' around this time of year


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

flat said:


> The bright sun is a little harsh on the eyes but it if you're having fun outside it doesn't matter. I like gloomy, rainy days too because it mellows me out and makes me feel more reflective when I just feel like staring out the window and doing nothing. Also maybe it's because the gloominess matches our mood too which is a kind of empathy thing and makes us think we are not alone with our feelings in a weird sense.


Actually, I thought about this more and I think anything that has harsher light will aggrivate the DP for me. But sunny days generally are happier for me because I'm not always squinting my eyes from the harsh light. It's just that, in florida at least, the overcast days can give an even harsher light and aggrivate the DP because it's gloomy and the sky never ends and because the light is so harsh my eyes just want to close.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

the sun does make my DP worse. Especially when I'm playing basketball.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

I enjoy the rain as well as the sun. You should too.


----------



## blackout15 (Dec 2, 2009)

The sun does make my DP worse, but in an odd way. If I'm with people and having a good time, I can actually ignore the DP on a sunny day and appreciate life. However if I'm alone, my favorite type of weather is the calm before a thunderstorm, for some reason it just makes me feel alive.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> I do. The sun is my enemy.


the sun is my enemy too! dark and cloudy days are the best for me. when it is bright and sunny, i feel like i am melting to pieces. i can't focus. everything feels too harsh. i hate this time of year. i'm putting curtains up on all my windows over the blinds to keep the light out. i feel like a vampire.


----------



## MINUS12 (May 13, 2010)

No i feel better when its Sunny..it really does lift me up









Maybe its just how we percieve colours grey = gloom Yellow = bright or vice versa


----------

